# Crashed out.



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Granddaughter came for a meal tonight this is the thanks I get.
Not at my best exhausted husband in hospital again collapsed lungs and perhaps other complications.
Excuse the mess.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Oh dear I hope your husband is ok? My best wishes for his speedy recovery!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

That just looks like a happy normal home to me Christine..... What mess??
Love poopy on the back of the couch 
I hope brain is ok and comfortable x


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Love poopy on the back of the couch


I hope there isn't poopy on the back of the couch!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Tinman said:


> That just looks like a happy normal home to me Christine..... What mess??
> Love poopy on the back of the couch
> I hope brain is ok and comfortable x[/
> 
> ...


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love the pictures! Love how poppy is on the back of the couch Sorry to hear about your husband so sad.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Aren't your poos such great comfort. Best thoughts for your husband and you.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm glad that you have Poppy and Boycie to keep you company and your grand daughter to spend time with. 
Be kind to yourself and enjoy your puppy/poppy snuggles - you need all your strength to cope when you have to leave the sanctuary of your own home and be your husband's ambassador. I hope that he receives all the care that he needs while he is in hospital. It must be very hard for you.
Hugs and best wishes :hug:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love that last one!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I almost missed Boycie on the first one! They are so beautiful Christine, and so lucky to have you  xx


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Tinman said:


> That just looks like a happy normal home to me Christine..... What mess??
> Love poopy on the back of the couch
> I hope brain is ok and comfortable x


If you read my post on puppy Place you will see why I was so exhausted and Poppy being attentive she has a lot to make up to me x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

erinafare said:


> If you read my post on puppy Place you will see why I was so exhausted and Poppy being attentive she has a lot to make up to me x


I've just been reading about runaway poppy!!
Ralph has done the same of late - hence my latest purchase of a 15ft training line


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

What mess??? You earned the right to crash on the sofa after the drama tonight! Hope everything goes well for your husband, what a worry for you!!! Jasper always lays on the back of the sofa like that when he's being 'cat boy' usually ends with him sat on my head, the joys xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I've just been reading about runaway poppy!!
> Ralph has done the same of late - hence my latest purchase of a 15ft training line


Tried to get one of those today but no luck.
I have got a retractable lead but don't like them too dodgy burnt my hands a couple of times x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

erinafare said:


> Tried to get one of those today but no luck.
> I have got a retractable lead but don't like them too dodgy burnt my hands a couple of times x


You can get them on amazon, I used it with good success, it's very long and Boyce will get tangled in it  (ruby did) Ralph I didn't mind it at all as he still had plenty of freedom, there was no pulling on it.
I picked mine up in a large intendant pet warehouse, but PAH do them too. X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

got a 50ft long line from e-bay for under £10, its not great when they get dragged through the mud (usually chuck it in a bucket if its got really bad on a walk) but much better than getting whipped by a retractor lead, I usually just hold the very end and Dudley will usually come back before he even gets to the other end, better for open space walks (or just get wrapped around tree's!), not used it for a while but still would if somewhere I don't know. when I did use it I still put it on and off at times as well, especially if he was going to have a group doggy play. It is a lot of lead to gather up but I have an old soft backpack that I shove it in.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> got a 50ft long line from e-bay for under £10, its not great when they get dragged through the mud (usually chuck it in a bucket if its got really bad on a walk) but much better than getting whipped by a retractor lead, I usually just hold the very end and Dudley will usually come back before he even gets to the other end, better for open space walks (or just get wrapped around tree's!), not used it for a while but still would if somewhere I don't know. when I did use it I still put it on and off at times as well, especially if he was going to have a group doggy play. It is a lot of lead to gather up but I have an old soft backpack that I shove it in.


Wow 50ft must be a handful - it was bad enough with a 15ft, I use it just to attach to him on the last field now so he doesn't just run off, (for now!!)


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

So sorry you are experiencing such a rough time. You deserve a good lie down and your babies to snuggle.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

DB1 said:


> got a 50ft long line from e-bay for under £10, its not great when they get dragged through the mud (usually chuck it in a bucket if its got really bad on a walk) but much better than getting whipped by a retractor lead, I usually just hold the very end and Dudley will usually come back before he even gets to the other end, better for open space walks (or just get wrapped around tree's!), not used it for a while but still would if somewhere I don't know. when I did use it I still put it on and off at times as well, especially if he was going to have a group doggy play. It is a lot of lead to gather up but I have an old soft backpack that I shove it in.


Has Dudley ever tangled you up in it Dawn? Steffi used to tangle me up all the time. She'd see another dog, dart towards them at the speed of light whipping my legs from under me and dragging me along behind! Oh the memories!! Lol! When she realised, she'd bound towards me showering me in kisses, silly girl! x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

You just reminded me of an incident when I was walking two bassets for my sister. They were on one long lead, harnessed closely together at the end. They started running in circles very fast around my partner and I. We had no time to react and quickly got "trussed" tightly together under the knees. It didn't take long until we fell right over and chaos ensued as the two sort of leapt and lunged and dragged us about. The only good part was that the many bystanders on the canal in Ottawa got a very good laugh.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

fairlie said:


> You just reminded me of an incident when I was walking two bassets for my sister. They were on one long lead, harnessed closely together at the end. They started running in circles very fast around my partner and I. We had no time to react and quickly got "trussed" tightly together under the knees. It didn't take long until we fell right over and chaos ensued as the two sort of leapt and lunged and dragged us about. The only good part was that the many bystanders on the canal in Ottawa got a very good laugh.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> You just reminded me of an incident when I was walking two bassets for my sister. They were on one long lead, harnessed closely together at the end. They started running in circles very fast around my partner and I. We had no time to react and quickly got "trussed" tightly together under the knees. It didn't take long until we fell right over and chaos ensued as the two sort of leapt and lunged and dragged us about. The only good part was that the many bystanders on the canal in Ottawa got a very good laugh.


Haha that is funny, I would of paid good money to see that! 
There is a beautiful basset hound puppy that I see sometimes at my sons school gates, he is just the cutest chap x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh dear that is funny though, No I don't think I ever got totally tangled up in it, if other dogs were coming over and I knew I was going to let him play I let him off before hand, when it was just us I'm sure he ran big circles around me on purpose and I would play jump the line! I think the worst thing was on holiday my son threw a ball for him before I was out of the way and the line whipped round my legs as he ran after the ball - there is a metal ring at the end of the line that caught my leg and I had a nasty bruise there for a while.
It is good being that long as it is a real alternative to him being off lead, still gets a good run but I can make sure the end of it is always within reach giving control. I have been sneaky and had him on it in a couple of places where they say dogs must be kept on a lead - well it doesn't usually say how long the lead should be!!


----------

